# My computer will not start in safe mode please help!!



## bethany2405 (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, my computer recently said that spyware was on the computer. Shortly after that, the computer displayed a blue screen saying if this is the first time you have seen this screen restart and remove new hardware to computer. So I restarted...bluescreen again. Then I restarted went into safemode with networking and downloaded a free spyware application on the web. The application asked me to restart the computer. I restarted and not only did I net get into the computer at all now I can't get into safe mode. Please let me know what I should do?



DESPERATELY NEEDS HELP!!

Bethany


----------



## gamer101 (Mar 31, 2007)

srry posted in wrong area


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Try using your Xp disk to do a recovery. Either tap f12 with the disk inserted to change your boot priority or go through the bios and make your dvd drive the priority. If you can boot using the disk you can do a repair. Let me know if you can boot via the disk and i will talk you through the rest


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to TSF...
Could you tell us what was the name of that anti-spyware software please???


----------



## logical1 (Jul 14, 2008)

sounds like they werent a friendly free antispyware lol


----------



## bethany2405 (Jul 28, 2008)

The Spyware program was called cyber defender. Any luck?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok it is regular spyware removal tool, it is not an infiltrator as I thought...

So my advice is to read this:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

and go to the Security center, they will help you more that we...
I think you have problem with viruses, trojans, spyware or something similar...

Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

From the research i have done, I don't believe it to be reputable at all. A simple google will show you that many users have had problems uninstalling and it has a reputation of installing malware on your computer and hijacking normal system utilities


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi bremner, I do not know where you do your reseach but there is absolutely nothing wrong with cyber-defender it is a reputable program.

bethany2405 Please follow post #7 if you can and if you can not then try a repair-installation of Windows:

How to perform a Repair Installation of Windows® XP.

Two things are needed here, just a bit of old technology, an ink pen and a piece of paper to write down any special settings that might have to be changed back after the repair-installation is completed.

*Please Note:* Performing a "Repair Installation" in this manner _should not _delete any Personal Files, it should 'repair' the core of the installation but to be safe with your data you should follow the next two paragraphs.

You might have to remove the hard drive from this computer and install it in another computer as a slave drive and after it is able to be accessed by Windows on that computer you will have to manually backup all of your important data that you have to another media like CD-R's, DVD or external hard drive. Then when this is done return it to the original computer as a master drive on the primary IDE cable. and do the following:

*REGISTRY WARNING :

The details that follow require an above-average understanding of the technical topics involved. If you do not understand the Registry material presented here, either find a technically knowledgeable friend or do not attempt to repair your system Registry yourself. Improper changes in the System Registry can render all data on your hard disk inaccessible. : *

*Here is a link to a registry backup program that is absolutely fantastic it is called ERUNT and you would use this to backup the registry after running the repair-install procedure successfully.*

http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/

(*Remember to always keep a backup of two things: Your registry, and your data. You will never be sorry. ]*

_(The Windows® XP CD  WILL  be required for this procedure.)_
(* Recovery discs are NOT recommended with this procedure.*)

*A good set of instructions for doing a Repair-Installation are found on the following page and print out the pages of the site for reference further instructions on Slipstreaming Windows XP Home or Pro with any of the service packs are provided also other additional links that might be needed.

Please read the whole page on this web site to familiarize yourself with the procedure and all of the Warnings *

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
*The following links are provided for reference incase they are needed.

How to perform a repair installation of Windows XP if Internet Explorer 7 is installed. ]*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/917964

(*How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install with IE6 Installed. ]*

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

Just be attentive and follow all of the on-screen prompts.

Just let it do its thing...now when you finally are at the Windows Desktop, power down the computer and re-enter the BIOS and change the Boot Configuration Order back to its original configuration.

I hope that this cures your woes. 

Post back with the results, and if there are any other queries/concerns.

Cheers


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

ThorXP, ever tried to unistall it? I am sorry but any program that actively tries to prevent you from uninstalling is dubious in my book?


----------

